
Technical Debt is Soul-crushing - patrickdevivo
https://codeahoy.com/2020/01/25/technical-debt/
======
pmdulaney
Does anyone else hate that term "technical debt"? It reminds me of
"codependent" and "codependency" \-- which, every time I hear them, I have to
think through what it is exactly that they mean. I've decided that in the case
of "codependency" a much more intuitive term would be "enabling behavior".

What is an intuitive replacement for "technical debt"? I think "slapdash code"
would convey the notion more effectively.

